

New Amazon CloudFront Feature: Default Root Object - timf
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/08/new-amazon-cloudfront-feature-default-root-object.html

======
pjhyett
This is pretty exciting stuff, you can build static sites with S3 now.

~~~
gmac
Agreed: coupled with CNAMEs (so you can map www.mydomain.com to the Cloudfront
servers), this is an excitingly scalable new hosting option.

But: Cloudfront still won't gzip transparently, which for a static site means
you're stuck either with excess load times or with hacky JS workarounds. If
and when they sort this out I'll switch from Rackspace's Cloudfiles in an
instant.

